# Coleman Gen



## MacBass (Jan 18, 2009)

I have an older Coleman Generator, its green in color. It is an 8 hp, 4000 watt. It starts easy enough, but after it runs a while it slowly dies. I changed the fuel line, and filter. Pulled the carb off, and its clean. Any ideas?


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

whats a while? 15mins, 1hr??


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Try loosening the gas cap,might not be venting.Check the oil level if your unit has a low oil shutdown sensor.Clean air filter.


----------



## MacBass (Jan 18, 2009)

A while is a few minutes. The gas cap was rusted, so I replaced it. I also replaced the fuel line and filter. The new cap is vented. But, what you said makes a lot of sense. If it is creating a vacuum, that would cause the engine to run a while and then die. How do I check to see if enough air is getting thru the vented gas cap?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Remove the fuel line from the carb and stick it into a clean container.Watch the fuel flow for a few minutes and see if it is a steady stream or if it starts to trickle out of the line.


----------



## MacBass (Jan 18, 2009)

I was doing some more checking today. The gas runs fine when I disconnect it from the carb. Now, when it runs, and then starts to die, if I pump the gov up and down, I can keep it going. When I stop that it dies. Now, if I unscrew the screw on the lower left side of the carb, which I believe is the high speed screw on the bowl, no gas comes out. The bowl is dry. If I let is sit, the bowl then fills. The model number is 170432. Does anybody have a link of a blow up diagram of this carb?


----------

